# new HB problem



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I've been braging on here for a year about HB. I just had my first problem. I tryed to update my 898c SI to the new update. The unit just won't read the sd card. I did everything by the book. I did re-set the defaults first. After about 5 calls to HB, I had to send it to them for repair. They have been good to work with and have no idea what is wrong. I was just wondering if any of you guys has had this problem? I still love this unit.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've got Low so no expierence with the Birds but I've heard of some weird things happening to units sometimes when updates get loaded (with both brands). I hope ya get it back soon.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I asked them to tell me what they had to do to fix it. I want to know if it was me or not. Not sure if they will tell me what they do, but I will post the results. I also think that both brands are good. What people have to remember is, they are really computers and we all know how they act up like our wives. Chopper


----------

